# Slot Car Track In Baldwin Long Island



## frankiesatyr (Feb 8, 2006)

At The Beers Show Last Super Bowl 2008 .there Was Talk Of A Slot Car Track Opening In Baldwin Long Island.does Any One Know If The Track Did Open And If So What Was The Address And Phone Number ....thanks Fs


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Tony opened a shop in Baldwin in '08, but has since closed it. 
I spoke w/him @ the '09 show. They are racing once/twice a week @ his house.


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

Hello Dom! How are you and the PitMat & RCR Racing Products doing. Give us a call....sometimes. Hope to see you at the Pa Slot Car Show on May 3rd 2009.


----------

